# Reynolds Plantation Eatonton, GA



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I will be at Reynolds Plantation for business in a couple of weeks. Can anyone recommend a good ~30 mile route? Or should I just take my running shoes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Alrighty then, I will be taking my running shoes.


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hope I'm not too late*

Sorry I didn't see this, I've been on Spring Break. I was a manager at one of the clubhouses @ Reynolds Plantation. There's some good riding to be had. If you haven't left yet (which I'm willing to bet you have) PM me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## dawg (Mar 13, 2002)

*sorry I didn't see this sooner*

The link has a map of a route used by Athens Ga bike groups around the Lake Oconee area. 

http://www.cyclenittygritty.org/maps/seven_islands.pdf


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

Yes I got back last Friday. I will probably be back up there later this summer. At least it rained, so I would not have been able to ride anyway.


----------

